# Leopard seat Hawthorne



## MantonSmith (Oct 9, 2017)

Picked up this 3 speed Hawthorne today with a minty seat. What year would this be and who made it?


----------



## madsapper (Oct 10, 2017)

Hawthorne's are Rollfast bikes, both are made by the same company.  Not sure on year, 66 maybe?  Nice bike!


----------



## professor72 (Oct 10, 2017)

There are a few of these out there - I would guess 1964-66 made by Rollfast for Montgomery Wards under their Wards Hawthorne brand. Its interesting to note that I've seen these with two different style dropouts. There are ones like the above pictures, but then rollfast made some frames with a long slot above the axle dropouts. See this thread to see the different frames.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monkey-ward-and-sears-catalogs.89245/#post-716511


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 12, 2017)

Really screams mid 60's. Neat bike.


----------

